# Zahme Goldfische



## Mani_09 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Meine Fische sind extrem zutraulich. Geht man zum Teich kommen sofort fast alle Goldfische hergeschwommen, hält man die Hand rein schwimmen sie einem durch die Finger, wollen dich anknabbern, etc... Wahrscheinlich bedingt durch meine (fast) tägliche Fütterung.
Ich hatte 2 Goldfische mit extrem langen Flossenschleiern (keine Ahnung wie die Art heißt).
Die waren natürlich mit die schönsten Fische im Teich, da sonst nur "gewöhnliche" Goldfische und 2 schöne Kometschweif (glaube so nennt sich die Art) herumschwimmen.

Einen der beiden Schönlingen wurde anscheinend die fehlende Scheue zum Verhängnis:
Vor knapp 4 Wochen sah ich einen (Bauch-)Teil eines Fisches im Wasser treiben, dachte ja lange da hat wer ein Stück Semmel reingeschmissen, aber es war dann doch leider ein Fisch.
Nachdem ich alle Fische beobachtete und mir sofort auffiel, dass nur mehr ein "Schönling" herumschwimmt, wusste ich auch welchen Fisch es erwischt hatte 
Vermutlich war es eine der Nachbarskatzen, die sich gelegentlich um den Gartenteich treiben.

Es ist zwar eine blöde Frage, aber ist das normal, dass meine Fische so mutig (unängstlich) sind? Man kann es ihnen jetzt ja schwer abgewöhnen..
Würde ungern noch einen Fisch (an die Katze) verlieren.
Bisschen blöd, aber kann ich da eurer Meinung nach was machen?

LG


----------



## einfachichKO (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zahme Goldfische*

Abgesehen davon das ich eine TÄGLICHE Fütterng für viel zu viel halte, ich füttere einmal die Woche, verhalten sich in der Beziehung glaube ich alle Fische gleich. Sie kommen direkt angeschwommen weil sie denken es gibt Futter, meine auch, und ja, auch sie schwimmen um/zwischen die Finger.


----------



## Sandra1976 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zahme Goldfische*

Hi Mani!

den Fischen das zutrauliche abgewöhnen ist wohl eher nicht möglich.
Wir haben auch sehr viele Katzen, leider auch ein paar __ Reiher und wir haben uns einen ScareScrow (Reiherschreck) gekauft. Seitdem ist Ruhe. Brauchst halt hierfür einen Wasseranschluss. Was auch noch eine Möglichkeit wäre einen Elektozaun mit ganz schmalen Litzen außen herum zu bauen und ein Stromgerät dran zu hängen. Das ist das einzig Sinnvolle um zu gewährleisten, dass die Katzen etc. nicht mehr an deine Fische kommne.
LG Sandra


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zahme Goldfische*

Hi Mani,
wir haben hier auch viele Katzen,
GsD auch unsere beiden Jagdhunde 
Unsere Fische sind auch sehr zutraulich, Sarasa und __ Shubunkin (Edel-Goldfische).
Habe allerdings schon des öfteren beobachtet, dass sie, taucht eine Katze auf,
sofort abtauchen. 
Bist Du ganz sicher, dass es bei Dir die Katze war, die Deinen Schönling gemeuchelt hat?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zahme Goldfische*

Hoi Mani,

auch meine Fische waren sehr zutraulich, aber seitdem ich es mir abgewöhnt habe die Fische direkt am Ufer oder an der Brücke zu füttern und auch nicht aus meiner Hand, kann ich von meinen Goldies definitiv behaupten, dass Sie nicht mehr so zutraulich sind und eher auf der Flucht sind. 
Ich füttere nur noch direkt in der Mitte des Teiches. Grund dafür waren zu viele Reiherverluste -.-.


----------



## Mani_09 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zahme Goldfische*

@Eva-Maria: Ich kann nicht genau sagen ob es eine Katze war, ist aber naheliegend, da bei uns einige Katzen in der Nachbarschaft sind. __ Reiher hätte ich bisher noch keine wahrgenommen. Habe mir auch schon überlegt einen kleinen Elektrozaun zu spannen, zumindest für ein paar Wochen. Hoffe dass der Teich dann für die Katzen uninteressant wird.
LG


----------

